# Starting getting acne with bcaa powder?



## Birmingham_Guy (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi guys and girls - 

i just recently brought some bcaa powder from reflex. I have started getting some massive spots on my forehead and cheeks. The only thing that I have changed in my diet is started using bcaa powder before workout. The last time something like this happened was when I started using creatine powder. I didn't think that bcaa powder was that strong. Maybe it is then lol. Any quick tips to get rid of the acne then? Got a mates wedding upcoming up this weekend and want it vanished. Thanks guys


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dude you're kidding... its just part of protein...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I doubt it's connected mate.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

You should of done your research bro, bcaas are notorious for spots!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Must be joking :laugh:


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

What sort of PCT have you got lined up for your BCAA cycle mate?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

you sure your BCAAs arent just crushed up dbol?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

synthasize said:


> you sure your BCAAs arent just crushed up dbol?


if they are then please send me the link to the shop, ill sprinkle it on my weetabix


----------



## Birmingham_Guy (Feb 25, 2011)

Lol. I know I find it wired aswell that it might be bcaa. I do drink protein and they have bcaa in them and i am fine with it but its just when I drink it Seperate on its own. Don't know maybe its me thinking about it too much lol.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

ur taking the **** m8?


----------

